# Can't download some books to Kindle Cloud Reader?



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

Occasionally I come across a book on Amazon that doesn't allow downloading to Kindle Cloud Reader. That option is grayed out in the "Deliver to" drop down box. Is there a reason for this or is it just some kind of glitch?


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

mish said:


> Occasionally I come across a book on Amazon that doesn't allow downloading to Kindle Cloud Reader. That option is grayed out in the "Deliver to" drop down box. Is there a reason for this or is it just some kind of glitch?


I have seen that also. Yet I believe they show up on the cloud later. Not positive on that though. Probably just a glitch.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have had a few of those recently. I think the publishers for some reason specify devices and forget to list the cloud reader? Its annoying as I don't send all books to my kindle right away. I get them with the cloud reader and then they aren't clogging up my PW. I'll get them from the cloud as I need them. 
I had one in the past that you could only read on an ipad. No kindles, no cloud reader. It was a freebie. That author finally fixed that. But in that case, if its grayed out, you can't use that device. So as long as the cloud reader is greyed out, you can't load it in there. Not until they fix it in on the book itself. They will be in the "cloud", but not on the reader.

I always know there might be some issue if there is a drop down under the title where it says, "available on these devices". That means someone specified something. Most fiction books don't even have that drop down as they are good on all devices. I can see having to specify when there is video content or such thing for tablets, but for regular fiction, I don't know why uploaders even bother with that section.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I have had a few of those recently. I think the publishers for some reason specify devices and forget to list the cloud reader? Its annoying as I don't send all books to my kindle right away. I get them with the cloud reader and then they aren't clogging up my PW. I'll get them from the cloud as I need them.
> I had one in the past that you could only read on an ipad. No kindles, no cloud reader. It was a freebie. That author finally fixed that. But in that case, if its grayed out, you can't use that device. So as long as the cloud reader is greyed out, you can't load it in there. Not until they fix it in on the book itself. They will be in the "cloud", but not on the reader.
> 
> I always know there might be some issue if there is a drop down under the title where it says, "available on these devices". That means someone specified something. Most fiction books don't even have that drop down as they are good on all devices. I can see having to specify when there is video content or such thing for tablets, but for regular fiction, I don't know why uploaders even bother with that section.


Atunah,

I think you've nailed it on the head.

In cases like this, I encourage people to contact Amazon, the author or the publisher, whatever is possible. Because I do think it's an oversight on someone's part.

Betsy


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Its annoying as I don't send all books to my kindle right away. I get them with the cloud reader and then they aren't clogging up my PW. I'll get them from the cloud as I need them.


That's what I do too. I have an older K2 and it tends to freeze up on me for a minute or two when I highlight, make notes, or search. I think it gets worse the more I download to the device so I put most stuff in the cloud now.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

mish said:


> Occasionally I come across a book on Amazon that doesn't allow downloading to Kindle Cloud Reader. That option is grayed out in the "Deliver to" drop down box. Is there a reason for this or is it just some kind of glitch?


I had that happen to me last week. What I did was just open the cloud reader by going to another book I knew I had downloaded to the Cloud Reader a few days before. I then was able to find the other book in the library and open it in Cloud Reader after all. I don't know why it wouldn't go there automatically though.


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I had that happen to me last week. What I did was just open the cloud reader by going to another book I knew I had downloaded to the Cloud Reader a few days before. I then was able to find the other book in the library and open it in Cloud Reader after all. I don't know why it wouldn't go there automatically though.


Hmm... that made me wonder. I ended up downloading the book to my Kindle since I didn't have a choice. I just went to my cloud reader and I could find it and open it. I don't actually want to read it on the cloud reader, I just wanted to be able to download and store it there so I don't fill up my aging K2. I guess I could now just delete it off my Kindle and it would just stay there in the cloud until I'm ready for it. It is odd that it lives in the cloud regardless of which device you send it to but you can't download directly to the cloud reader, which is basically just putting it in the cloud. I'm getting dizzy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I just started noticing this a day or two ago. I was going to ask about it but found this. I started putting everything in the cloud rather than filling up my Kindle. The few that don't give the cloud option go straight to the Kindle. It isn't a big deal but was a curiosity.


----------

